# Anesthesia/crna's



## mthompson01 (Nov 3, 2008)

If an insurance carrier does not recognize CRNA's, how would you bill the claim form to that insurance carrier.  I really need examples of what modifiers to use and how to specifically bill on the claim form.


----------

